# New Texas Record for Pope & Young



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

This buck is supossed to be the new state of Texas, Pope & Young Record holder.

Killed in East Texas


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats the bes pic you got?????


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

Pretty small antlers for an elk.

Lol.


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

What part of east texas? What did it score? Anymore pics?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

hope they have ice around those capes!! Nice bucks


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

If its from East Texas, it had to be under high fence especially with his friend over on the right. There is no way two solid deer came from East Texas on the same hunt without being under high fence. Also, that would not qualify it for P&Y.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Thats the bes pic you got?????


Darn Camera Phone !


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

So any info on these 2 deer?


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Is that a triple main beam on the left side?

Professor Jones


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wedington said:


> If its from East Texas, it had to be under high fence especially with his friend over on the right. There is no way two solid deer came from East Texas on the same hunt without being under high fence. Also, that would not qualify it for P&Y.


There are quite a few very ,very large ranches in east TX that have been managed and very well maintained for 25 years or better,non-high fenced and the perimeters are ridden by horseback several times a day randomly that produce plenty of large bucks . Most of these ranches are clear cut of any pine timber and have large oak tree "thickets" in them providing cover and these people have had food plots way before any were shown on the "outdoor" network and that's how they have kept their herd on the property to be what they are today. these ranches do 'Not" advertise because they don't want all of the hype that comes with it and their clientele just passes hands ! I'm not saying in any way that this is where these bucks are from,just that these awesome ranches exist . I'm with y'all, where "abouts" did these Trophy's come from?


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

What Catchysumfishy said..

I knowof one particular low fence ranch that has produced some major bucks on it.. here's one:








From a ranch about 11/2 hours drive from here. This was in the local paper not long ago.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

wedington said:


> If its from East Texas, it had to be under high fence especially with his friend over on the right. There is no way two solid deer came from East Texas on the same hunt without being under high fence. Also, that would not qualify it for P&Y.


Just my thoughts too...

But it do have alot of bone in that bag....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

BS..


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like mesquite across the road in the background. Don't see much of that in East Texas. Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bmc4041 said:


> Looks like mesquite across the road in the background. Don't see much of that in East Texas. Hmmmmmm?


 You can tell thats mesquite? Looks like a rack inside a rack, looks fake as he** to me. rs


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

My question is, if that's the potential State P&Y record, how come there is no score posted?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm, now thats 1 less deer for us to hunt over here in E Texas, that deer was apparently lost and trying to find his way back to Demmit Co. as with all the outlaws n hillbillies there are only a few deer left in E Texas...wheres my headlite...WW


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

If the folks have teeth when they smile they are definitely not from east Tx, LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I would say Iowa.....


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Keep your eyes on the Los Cazadores contest and you will see this buck posted.

The hunters did not provide alot of information about where in East Texas, would you ?


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks to me like that picture was taken at Buckees off of I-10. Why would they be coming through there if this deer was shot in East Texas?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> BS..


Bucksnort? What did he have to do with this?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*not buccees*

.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

incredible deer, but old picture. If I remember correctly, it was killed up north.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There is a Sparkle Ice bag in the bed of the truck, I have some pictures of my cousin holding a pair of rattling horns on a doe head, looks real....I see an "age and score" post coming. rs


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Did anyone notice the ERA Open house sign in the back of the truck? You can do a search and see where the nearest ERA open houses are...

for example : http://www.era.com/erabin/openhouse?property=2357798

That being said... there are offices in East Texas


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> .


I can't believe you actully went and found a picture of Bucee's. NICE


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

from out west or out of state with alot of mulie in him


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Mulie*

Several years ago I cut a branch of a tree shaped in a v then taped these HUGE mulie horns to it and wrapped the whole thing in a black plastic bag. The inside spread was 40 inches! We tied it to the roof of my buddys suburban and drove back in from Kerrville. We had a line of cars behind us for miles, people videoing them and going crazy. We had the best time drinking beer and messing with them. We eventually had to pull over to use the rest stop and when we did guys were lining up taking pics with the "head" and asking questions. I could not keep from laughing. On the last leg of the trip a cute girl pulls up and she is laughing. I look out the window and one of the horns was bent and floppping around. Its a mulie


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Several of you should be forensic experts for shady game photos.


----------



## MML (Aug 12, 2005)

*Juction bucks*

I was in Junction last weekend when I saw these racks at the store across the road from Coopers BBQ. They're icing down the caps.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I LOVE BUCEES!!


jw1228 said:


> I can't believe you actully went and found a picture of Bucee's. NICE


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.loscazadores.com/contest...ivision_id=1070&category_id=9&cat_div_id=2015

Here is the website for the contest.

The bucks have been posted


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

How come I don't see it on the loscazadores.com website, but just off of the link?


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Nevermind, I got them.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

It is however, high fenced. So no new P&Y.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

MML said Junction. That does look like the background to the Chevron truck stop next to Cooper's BBQ.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Valero, accross the street


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

UPS is now my best friend.......ammo delivered.........


----------

